# snack sticks without casing?



## rob sicc (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Quick question.  Is it possible to make snack sticks without using casings?  I think I tried once.  They weren't very sturdy but the taste was good.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 22, 2017)

Yep

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=Caseless+snack+sticks


----------



## blaise (Mar 23, 2017)

Have done it quite often-----from 1/2 in. to 3/4 in., Have to smoke them on racks. They start out a little flimsy but end up very firm. I like them both with casings and without.

Blaise


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2017)

Yep, done all the time!

Al


----------



## rob sicc (Mar 31, 2017)

That's great.  Any good recipe recomendations?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2017)

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Quick question.  Is it possible to make snack sticks without using casings?  I think I tried once.  They weren't very sturdy but the taste was good.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sure, Been making them since 2010.

They're Great:

*Unstuffed Beef Sticks (All Beef)           *

*Bear*


----------

